# hello from Serbia



## papa_bear (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi, my name is Dalibor, 21 year old, you can call me Dada, it is shorter 
I'm coming from Belgrade, capitol city of Serbia. I'm studding on faculty of mechanical engineering, besides that, I have many interests...
My grandpa is retired military pilot, so my love for planes came from that...
First model I got when I was 8, but real modelling is in my life maybe for 2-3 years...
Cheers,
Dada


----------



## imalko (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello again Dada and welcome to the forum (again).
I've seen photos of two of your models posted so far. If you have more feel free to post photos of your other models too (no matter if they are or aren't WW2 related). Maybe creating one common thread for all your models?
Also, could you tell us more about your grandfather's experiences as military pilot? Would love to hear about that...
Cheers!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dada, nice to meet you.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 15, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dada~


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to the forums.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome again from England.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the family Dada!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 16, 2009)

Said hello in your other thread Dada, but what the heck, I'll say it again.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard Dada.


----------



## papa_bear (Dec 16, 2009)

Thnx 
I see, good atmosphere is on forum


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 16, 2009)

Yep, we are all a good bunch of people.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 

Is it cold there?


----------



## papa_bear (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you on kind words.
@Thorlifter: It is Serbia-Srbija-Ex Yugoslavia, not Siberia 
But it is little cold, 0 degrees Celsius and from few days snow is 35cm on the ground... :S


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 16, 2009)

I understand. Just wondering if it was cold there.

Heck, it's colder here in Dallas, Texas. It was 27F this morning.


----------



## Flyboy2 (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome from Las Vegas!!

I would say 0 degree's celcius is pretty cold.. Its 14 degrees Celcius here, but I do live in a desert


----------



## seesul (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the actually frozen Czech Republic.
-5°C and snowing and snowing. Nice to watch the cars dancing on the road from my window now


----------

